

More frozen designs: "Mel would have *loved* it" - lifthrasiir
http://www.cs.utah.edu/~elb/folklore/satellit.txt

======
lifthrasiir
Mel, in this context, indicates Mel Kaye which was a subject of the
programming folklore called The Story of Mel [1]. More on Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Story_of_Mel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Story_of_Mel)

[1]
[http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/mel.html](http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/mel.html)

